# Chevy frame differances?



## ThatGuy9862

I have a 1990 K2500. Does anyone know what other trucks/years I can get a plow frame from?
I'm guessing I can take a frame offf any 1988-1994 Chevy or GMC full size pickup. What about frame differances in the 1500 or 3500?


----------



## William B.

That mount should fit any truck from 88 clear up to 98. Up to 2000 on the old body style 3/4 and 1 tons.

Will


----------



## Rbronkema psfd

Chevy Made there frames the same from 88 to 98(half tons). You will be able to put your under carriage on a 3/4 ton classic body style chevy up to a 2000. The one ton frames are different. Make sence?


----------



## ThatGuy9862

Rbronkema psfd said:


> Chevy Made there frames the same from 88 to 98(half tons). You will be able to put your under carriage on a 3/4 ton classic body style chevy up to a 2000. The one ton frames are different. Make sence?


Ok, so my 3/4 ton can use a frame from a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton up to 2000 but not off a 3500 of any year?


----------



## Joe D

ThatGuy9862 said:


> Ok, so my 3/4 ton can use a frame from a 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton up to 2000 but not off a 3500 of any year?


1500 and 2500, 7200lb gvw use the same frame. they will all have 6 lugs
2500, 8600lb gvw and all 3500's 9200 -12,000lb gvw use the same frame and they have 8 lugs


----------



## ThatGuy9862

That makes sense. I have a 6 lug so correct me if I"m wrong, I can pull a plow frame off any 6 lug 4x4 88-2000 and it should bolt up.


----------



## Detroitdan

I dont see where the frame would be different at the very front where the plowframe attaches, even on the 3500. You may want to look at 6 lug stuff only for the fact that you would probably be better off with a 7.5 rather than an 8' which is more likely what you would find on an 8 lug truck.


----------



## ThatGuy9862

Well I found a plow setup off an 8 lug 2500 (93 I think) that I'm probably going to pick up. Hopefully it will fit. If it doesn't it looks like I have an excuse to wire up an outdoor 220 for the welder.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Groundwork

I have an 8' Fisher that is currently on a 2000 GMC 2500, your body style with 8 lug wheels if your interested. When my new plow is intalled it will include all hardware that is currently on my truck.


----------



## JMR

Detroitdan said:


> I dont see where the frame would be different at the very front where the plowframe attaches, even on the 3500. You may want to look at 6 lug stuff only for the fact that you would probably be better off with a 7.5 rather than an 8' which is more likely what you would find on an 8 lug truck.


We took the plow frame off a 96 K1500 and mounted it on a 90 K3500. Exact fit....no mods.


----------

